# Why should the USA be the world's policeman?



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

House been robbed??? Who you going to call? your local cops and I'm glad they're there. But nobody likes a cop following them down the road. Nobody wants a cop sitting out in front of their house, or hanging around the grocery store parking lot watching them. Even if you're super ok legally we don't want a cop watching everything we do right??? Yet we wonder why they don't like us in the Middle East. When we have boots on the ground over there we are the cops over there and they don't want us around any more than you want that police officer to follow you down the road,,,

And it's very expensive to keep our military so large. Yes, we need to be the baddest dudes on the street but 600 billion dollars worth of serious military muscle??? I don't want to pay more than then next 10 militaries in the world cost combined. And while we are defiantly the big guy on the block do we really need to be throwing our muscle around in the Middle East when there are so many other countries that are also affected by the nutcases over there? 

I suggest that we let Russia , Saudi Arabia, and local countries handle things and become the new targets. We can help from a distance but we are half a world away, they are much closer and more able to bust ISIS in the chops hard. The bad guys currently target us because until recently we were 90% of the "boots on the ground".

We should support Israel, but otherwise I'd suggest we stay out of that 800 year old fight.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> House been robbed??? Who you going to call? your local cops and I'm glad they're there. But nobody likes a cop following them down the road. Nobody wants a cop sitting out in front of their house, or hanging around the grocery store parking lot watching them. Even if you're super ok legally we don't want a cop watching everything we do right??? Yet we wonder why they don't like us in the Middle East. When we have boots on the ground over there we are the cops over there and they don't want us around any more than you want that police officer to follow you down the road,,,
> 
> And it's very expensive to keep our military so large. Yes, we need to be the baddest dudes on the street but 600 billion dollars worth of serious military muscle??? I don't want to pay more than then next 10 militaries in the world cost combined. And while we are defiantly the big guy on the block do we really need to be throwing our muscle around in the Middle East when there are so many other countries that are also affected by the nutcases over there?
> 
> ...


Someone said "The world abhors a vacuum." Probably didn't get the quote right, but you should get the point.

Something is going to fill that void, and it ain't gonna be good. Our dear leader bagged ass on the middle east, and look what has happened in a few short years. I'd rather be the big dude on the block saying whats going to happen, than begging some doushe like Putin to resume trade or please don't occupy Poland, or hoping the Khomeni dude doesn't use the nuc we didn't stop him from having, or something like that.

Us leaving the world is only going to suck for us.

I'm a big fan of just flattening folks who disagree with us, then selling them Fords and Japanese microwaves. However it is handled, we need to be the man, maaaannn. Anything else is suicide for our country, and probably for the world as we know it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sometimes people need to think before rushing in... 

The USA, China and Russia are the 3 biggest kids on the block
Pakistan, India, France, UK are the next in line
Australia is a Asian player, but kinda like the runt (lots of other countries, but they are like the annoying neighbour going house to house for a glass of milk, and becoming best buds to those that continuously supply that milk) 

With this picture in your head, usa throws in the towel, china and Russia become free to play and hand out all the milk... What type of global dynamic would that create??? 

The smaller powers will see a chance, and start trying for the void left by the USA

USA has to move back into the block to try and stabilize, but leaving, those annoying neighbours got addicted to the milk provided elsewhere 

No one will respect... Ok fear the USA after that... The damage to international relations will be almost unrecoverable... History tells us that


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> House been robbed??? Who you going to call? your local cops and I'm glad they're there. But nobody likes a cop following them down the road. Nobody wants a cop sitting out in front of their house, or hanging around the grocery store parking lot watching them. Even if you're super ok legally we don't want a cop watching everything we do right??? Yet we wonder why they don't like us in the Middle East. When we have boots on the ground over there we are the cops over there and they don't want us around any more than you want that police officer to follow you down the road,,,
> 
> And it's very expensive to keep our military so large. Yes, we need to be the baddest dudes on the street but 600 billion dollars worth of serious military muscle??? I don't want to pay more than then next 10 militaries in the world cost combined. And while we are defiantly the big guy on the block do we really need to be throwing our muscle around in the Middle East when there are so many other countries that are also affected by the nutcases over there?
> 
> ...


Fool, you should have run for President along time ago. Now...... its too late, we are in this fight and this time it is not the US that is being the aggressor or invading other Country's lands.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Because, like it or not, if we don't, shit like isis happens. 
Because, if we don't, gas goes back to $5 a gallon, and stays there. 
Because, if we don't, communism spreads faster, as does Islam. 
Because, if we don't, the world forgets we are the biggest, baddest dog in the yard, and we have to fight twice as hard to quell the mutiny.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Because someone must step up and America has always been the one to stand strong. It is what we do. Rewrite history all you want if America had not stepped in Hilter would have won. If we had not shut Japan down this would be a different world.
You are going to fight the Muslim world nothing will stop that, just a madder of when and where. Just because you don't want to hear that does not change anything. They are coming for you.


Malo periculosam, libertatem quam quietam servitutem


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Farva said:


> Someone said "The world abhors a vacuum." Probably didn't get the quote right, but you should get the point.
> 
> Something is going to fill that void, and it ain't gonna be good. Our dear leader bagged ass on the middle east, and look what has happened in a few short years. I'd rather be the big dude on the block saying whats going to happen, than begging some doushe like Putin to resume trade or please don't occupy Poland, or hoping the Khomeni dude doesn't use the nuc we didn't stop him from having, or something like that.
> 
> ...


This exactly. Either we deal with it or someone else will. Unfortunately it's simply the way the world works at this point. If we're doing the flattening, then we get to make the rules, otherwise someone else will do it instead. And besides, everyone should have a damn microwave ... we don't live in caves anymore.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Because someone must step up and America has always been the one to stand strong. It is what we do. Rewrite history all you want if America had not stepped in Hilter would have won. If we had not shut Japan down this would be a different world.
> You are going to fight the Muslim world nothing will stop that, just a madder of when and where. Just because you don't want to hear that does not change anything. They are coming for you.
> 
> Malo periculosam, libertatem quam quietam servitutem


So true. They are ... it's a fact.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Because we should have learned our lesson 200 years ago when we first started fighting the muslime. They need to be eliminated for the good of the world. Who else is willing to step up and take on the challenge??


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

You are as much "police" in the global arena as Hells Angels would be. 

And do not say you fight the mussies, they are you allies, you arm them and fund them. And those that fight back against them are your enemies, like Assad.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> You are as much "police" in the global arena as Hells Angels would be.
> 
> And do not say you fight the mussies, they are you allies, you arm them and fund them. And those that fight back against them are your enemies, like Assad.


World's policeman is what it feels like to the average American. The political leaders of this country do the bidding of those that pay (donate to) them the most, which creates bad situations. The propaganda (news media) is very effective in portraying what the political leadership and those that empower that leadership want.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> You are as much "police" in the global arena as Hells Angels would be.
> 
> And in two words tell me what Sweden has done to help anyone in this world. They have never done anything but take to support their socialist cause. Easy to talk when others defend you . A poorly train boy scout troop could take Sweden out in 24 hours.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Swedishsocialist said:
> 
> 
> > You are as much "police" in the global arena as Hells Angels would be.
> ...


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Keep in mind that Sweden's non intervention policy has helped result in them having a higher living standard than the US has. 
I admit I don't know much about their government or gun policies.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Because, like it or not, if we don't, shit like isis happens.
> Because, if we don't, gas goes back to $5 a gallon, and stays there.
> Because, if we don't, communism spreads faster, as does Islam.
> Because, if we don't, the world forgets we are the biggest, baddest dog in the yard, and we have to fight twice as hard to quell the mutiny.


Here's the problem, though.

IS is a creation of the U.S.

The price of gas is due to a glut in oil.

Communism is already taking the U.S., and this is because we are a democracy, instead of the intended constitutional republic. The word _communism_ is better replaced with _tyranny_, and the idiotic voters have brought it on to all of us.

More than our military, our position has been secured by the dollar being the world's reserve. The world is working to move from the dollar. There's going to come a point where we aren't going to be able to afford to move our military assets, and the people of this country are going to see what it is like to live in a third world nation.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Keep in mind that Sweden's non intervention policy has helped result in them having a higher living standard than the US has.
> I admit I don't know much about their government or gun policies.


The non-intervention part is only a part of it, but there is this thing about socialism you have missed. We tax our companies/citizens really really high if you include everything. Especially we tax employing people, to employ people is almost nightmarish for a company based in sweden.

But you can make a lot of money in sweden.

So they really really has to work on how to get things done with as few as possible, as efficient as possible and they must produce resoults. Those that thrive here, well, they then expand outward because they know how to get things done in a rough context. Our major problem is that we are a small nation and a small home market, many companies are bought up, fairly often by us companies.

Our gun policies are compared to yours draconinan. I think the magazine "Guns&ammo" are an american magazine, and they ranks Sweden as the world´s 7th best nation for gun owners, but still way behind US.

http://www.gunsandammo.com/network-topics/culture-politics-network/best-countries-gun-owners/


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

We shouldn't be the world's policeman. 

Bremer screwed the pooch when he "fired" the remains of the Iraqi army, leaving thousands of experienced (hey, not the greatest, but still) soldiers unemployed, in a destroyed nation with no infrastructure, under an occupying army. What did anyone think they were going to do?

Bush screwed the pooch by not finishing it in Iraq and Afghanistan. We went to war, and became "winners of hearts and minds". 

Obama backstabbed the Iraqi gov., the Afghan gov., the Pakistani Gov., and the people of the U.S. when he sent in Diplomatic teams to talk to the Taliban about the coming withdrawal of US troops in 2011, 2012. Tantamount to surrender. It basically created a huge zone of northern Afghanistan, and the Tribal regions of Northern Pakistan controlled or heavily influenced by The Taliban (backed by their ideological partners, the House of Saud) on one side of Iran, and western Iraq and eastern Syria controlled by a loose insurgency made up of Al Queda, disaffected and unemployed soldiers, and Extremist Islamic splinter groups. That's the basis of ISIS. Obama's ISIS containment policy over the last 2 years, I mean what else could it be for if not to pressure Assad? These are guys who move in small convoys between far flung towns in western Iraq. We know when they move, and what equipment they have. Then he doubled down by training them in Syria under the guise of "moderate rebels" and supplying them with more modern arms and equipment. And IMO, that's where we are today. A bunch of poorly trained, somewhat well equipped, shell shocked and angry uneducated temp worker mercenaries cruising around in Toyota's and Humvee's looking up at the sky not knowing if they are going to get a supply drop, or a hellfire missile strike. Come on. We laid waste to the region. Libya too. I know some guys that were on the ground in there. It's a clownshow. World police? We ain't doing a very good job. War we do well. We win wars. We stink at police actions, and COIN.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Keep in mind that Sweden's non intervention policy has helped result in them having a higher living standard than the US has.
> I admit I don't know much about their government or gun policies.


This is only possible because the US exists and right or wrong has done what it has done in the last 100 years.

Don't think for a minute that the Swedish folks, and everyone else, would not be digging taters for a 17 year old true believer with an AK, if the US had "Minded its own business.". The fact we do what we do now means countries like Sweden do not have to spend any money projecting force anywhere including their own country. Shit, a typical Louisiana hunt club could probably give Sweden a run for its money.

Must be nice for the Swedish people to have the big safe beautiful life and not have to spend money on its own defense, and then talk crap about the country that made it possible for that to happen.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Farva said:


> This is only possible because the US exists and right or wrong has done what it has done in the last 100 years.
> 
> Don't think for a minute that the Swedish folks, and everyone else, would not be digging taters for a 17 year old true believer with an AK, if the US had "Minded its own business.". The fact we do what we do now means countries like Sweden do not have to spend any money projecting force anywhere including their own country. Shit, a typical Louisiana hunt club could probably give Sweden a run for its money.
> 
> Must be nice for the Swedish people to have the big safe beautiful life and not have to spend money on its own defense, and then talk crap about the country that made it possible for that to happen.


Acutally, sweden had great mandatory defences from 1950s up untill the end of 1990s. Well armed, well trained and prepared minds (mostly) our airforce was ranked third in the world. We knew that if shtf and a major conflict broke out, we would be inbetween and any aggressor should know that moving trough Sweden will cost heavely.

But then the soviet union fell, and the threats to us kind of dissaperad. And our right wing gov at the time dissabled almost our entire army, they would not be needed. They asked consults about what to do, they in turn asked pentangon, and it was they that recommended that sweden should scrap "decence" and more focus on " international engagments" like afganistans. And the policitians did as they were recommended.

Today we are building up our capacity yet again, our current goverment rejects the right wing screams about NATO and we need to join them for protection. The armed forces now get more money, instead of drastic reductions as before during right wing rule.

But still, there is no nation in our proximity that is a miltary threat, as in that they would invade us. There are other threats and our society is wonerble, but so is the US. That is why people prepp, right?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

In 1985 I recall we debated miltary spending around 300 billion. If you listen to those discussing the demise of our dollar I'd suggest $600 billion is less today and we may not have the nuclear threat as serious but our threats are still real.

As to the cop in front of your house, at your market, as a city council man one of the biggest complaints I heard was we never see a cop in our area and would like too more often. It seems to me good people still like to see protection. I recently worked protection for a young lady that sings for a living and she was quite gracious to me and my wife as we worked her detail for the two days she spent in Santa Clara. I don't see the Japanese, Germans, Italians, and even the Phillipino's hating us enmass for policing their countries with our troops at our bases in their countries. If any lesson has been failed, by obama mostly here it's that we conquered Iraq and Afghanistan and we should be leaving bases there to support those who support us. Failing to do so is exactly what we did after WWi in Germany and you can see how we are repeating the history provided for us again.

As for spending so much more then other nations. We a Soldier in our army is worth 10x more. Our planes are built by people who make 100x more, and the same with most of our equipment. We invent, lead, and treat our military better and I have no issue with paying taxes for it. I'd rather our voluntary force remain the most powerful then wait for an enemy on our streets to arrive like in Paris.



FoolAmI said:


> House been robbed??? Who you going to call? your local cops and I'm glad they're there. But nobody likes a cop following them down the road. Nobody wants a cop sitting out in front of their house, or hanging around the grocery store parking lot watching them. Even if you're super ok legally we don't want a cop watching everything we do right??? Yet we wonder why they don't like us in the Middle East. When we have boots on the ground over there we are the cops over there and they don't want us around any more than you want that police officer to follow you down the road,,,
> 
> And it's very expensive to keep our military so large. Yes, we need to be the baddest dudes on the street but 600 billion dollars worth of serious military muscle??? I don't want to pay more than then next 10 militaries in the world cost combined. And while we are defiantly the big guy on the block do we really need to be throwing our muscle around in the Middle East when there are so many other countries that are also affected by the nutcases over there?
> 
> ...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

FTW 
the USA should learn to police it's own state.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> That is why people prepp, right?


Swede, People prep for many different reasons as applicable to their world and view of it, natural disasters, spiritual beliefs, world events, and ........ *even their own governments.*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

US Army should never be used as Police. We should be given the green light to break all their stuff then kill until ordered to stop. That order should only come when there is no will to resist left. Then we come home and government figures out what to do next.
US ARMY infantry we are not cops. We should never be used as such we should never be your baby sitters. We should be kept under lock and key until no other option can be seen. The words peace keeper and US Army should never be used at the same time. We should never ever wear Blue helmets or patches. Only then will they fear us to the point it will no longer be necessary to kill them all.
Peace through strength


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Smitty901 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden's aid to the world for all sectors in
> ...


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I agree that our soldiers are the highest trained best equipped in the world. But if one of our solders is worth 10 of theirs then why do we need so many? 

Why do we require more military might than the next 10 countries combined? I'd settle for 5 times the military might and put the savings towards the debt.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> I agree that our soldiers are the highest trained best equipped in the world. But if one of our solders is worth 10 of theirs then why do we need so many?
> 
> Why do we require more military might than the next 10 countries combined? I'd settle for 5 times the military might and put the savings towards the debt.


 Because over whelming force is how you win and how you make others think twice. You don't just win you kick their ass back to the stone age.
Case in point Germany and Japan neither have been a problem sense. Cold , sick but truth. War is not cool nor glamorous it is nasty ugly and down right evil as is should be. That is the problem today we have made it to clean to expectable.
As we speak the rest of the chicken crap world is call on the worthless Obama for America to do something about ISIS. The man that supports them is the one they want to stop them.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> I agree that our soldiers are the highest trained best equipped in the world. But if one of our solders is worth 10 of theirs then why do we need so many?


Sorry they are not quite, they are up there, but not the best...

The best way to explain it is you have a military of roughly 500,000 soldiers, so to keep that modern, and keep the training at a high quality is a nightmare... Even with the spending....

But on the other page, the USA has a extremely high quality military force, (but quite the Ferrari, more a Porsche)

This is the military as a whole, take individually (sorry marines going to omit you on purpose)

The USAF is the best air force in the world (both numbers, modern aircraft, support and strike ability, is un matched)

Air to air goes to Russia and china for capability...

The us army is a excellent defensive force (all the hardware is designed for defensive action, when used aggressively, like in the middle east it is a logistical nightmare)

The USA navy is the underdog, no one can match her assets yet (in number), but they are aging... And under manned... A massive political issue also....

Unfortunately Australia has the claim for highest trained military in the west...

And one of the most modern....

To why you need so many, the 2 other big kids on the block have more, lots more Manpower...

No matter how you feel about it, the politics in the USA is still screwing with your military... Eg the f35, no one in the usaf want it... Instead of listening to the force it's been built for, they are passing the bribes...

I hope this changes in the future but good luck, if the USA looses their force projection capabilities the quality and world ranking will suffer....

And another note: The USA has lost (through dismissal) alot of its experience, the veteran high ranking officers, the veterans returned from war, the quality of experience is lacking... Only one "great leader" passed that.... In his endeavour to cut the budgets...


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

As I've said on another thread... The Middle East is a ********. Sticky and you can never truly win unless we were to just blast them all and start with a clean slate. Something we obviously can't do making it an unwinnable situation. The Islamist terrorist are like cockroaches with more popping up just when you think you've gotten them all. Like Vietnam it's impossible to tell the friendlies from the combatants. 

If there isn't some realistic way to win then I'm suggesting that we stay out of the game and let the area consume itself.

If Russia were to use an iron hand to control the region I doubt they'd gain much, they'd be constantly stamping out the cockroaches and the never ending expense that would entail.

Oil, Even without Canada's tar sand oil North America is producing more oil than we consume. The US is actually an oil exporter.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Swedishsocialist said:
> 
> 
> > funny, no government aid in there... Hells Angels are among the largest charities in the US ironically.
> ...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Fair questions. Thanks for understanding our men, women and their equipment cost more.

Russian Army is 425,000 currently, not including reserves.
China's army 2.2 million currently, not including reserves, I've heard they can activate 20 million don't know if that is true.

Do we still have too many?



FoolAmI said:


> I agree that our soldiers are the highest trained best equipped in the world. But if one of our solders is worth 10 of theirs then why do we need so many?
> 
> Why do we require more military might than the next 10 countries combined? I'd settle for 5 times the military might and put the savings towards the debt.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

By the way China pays its 2.25 million service people about $3000 a year. It is unclear if that is direct pay, if there is a retirement, and know idea what their health care and training are burdened cost wise. I just say this to illustrate why the argument our military costs so much more is often used is often unknown as to why. Look at personnel costs, training, equipment, research....it ads up. 
CHINA Pay raise of 50% for Chinese soldiers - Asia News


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Ripon said:


> Fair questions. Thanks for understanding our men, women and their equipment cost more.
> 
> Russian Army is 425,000 currently, not including reserves.
> China's army 2.2 million currently, not including reserves, I've heard they can activate 20 million don't know if that is true.
> ...


And how far can they go? in what navy? they are a miliatry threat to thier neighbours only. And the chinese has had their country for over 5 000 years, and almost all thier military conflicts has been in cilvil wars (and they have been wery bloody storys). But they seldom attack other nations, they dont think as you do.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> And how far can they go? in what navy? they are a miliatry threat to thier neighbours only. And the chinese has had their country for over 5 000 years, and almost all thier military conflicts has been in cilvil wars (and they have been wery bloody storys). But they seldom attack other nations, they dont think as you do.


Cough. TIBET... cough

how far??? China now has a aircraft carrier, Russia still has a few, they can still go to the edge of the earth


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Jakthesoldier said:
> 
> 
> > say what? that was all about how the swedish gov´s diffrent branches aid. I dont think you are lying on purpose, but you really has to start checking facts or something because you make no sense.
> ...


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> Swedishsocialist said:
> 
> 
> > people think and act differently when they could get their heads blown off for being a rude asshole.
> ...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

most the guns in the ghettos are in criminals hands dude and by law they aren't supposed to have one(laws really work, if criminals obeyed the law they wouldn't be criminals) if every damn person in the ghetto had a gun and walked around openly carrying it things might be a tad bit different but hey I wouldn't expect a socialist to understand a " we the people kind of thing".


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> most the guns in the ghettos are in criminals hands dude and by law they aren't supposed to have one(laws really work, if criminals obeyed the law they wouldn't be criminals) if every damn person in the ghetto had a gun and walked around openly carrying it things might be a tad bit different but hey I wouldn't expect a socialist to understand a " we the people kind of thing".


oh but my point was that "a armed society is a polite society" is wery much depending on were you look. Im not saying it is wrong that people have guns, only that polite societys dont correlate with lots of guns.


----------

